# IBM Thinkpad A31 Network Controller



## shadowman77 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I have an IBM Thinkpad A31 that crashed on me. I had to re-install windows XP. When I did so, My Laptop will not recognize a few things. One of these things is the Network Controller Drivers. It just has a yellow question mark next to it in the devise manager. I think I cant connect to the internet do to this as I have a built in Wireless 802.11b card inside. Where do I get the drivers? Will this allow me to get on the net again?How do I fix this?????????????? Any help would be wonderful!!!!! 

Also I need to thedrivers for the video controller (VGA compatible). Same issue. I cant do a driver updat on either of these things in the device manager. It cant find them on the web as well. Any help?

Thanks all,
Jason


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You can find the drivers at this link:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...s/browseByProductLandingPage.vm&validate=true
If you input all the info you may narrow down your search. I am not sure of the model type.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## shadowman77 (Aug 13, 2007)

The model is 2652-Q5U

I cant find anything that says network controller. Everything I have tried has failed. Can anyone give me a lonk to the network controller drivers?

I am a bit dumb when it comes to this. Sorry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Your network controller can be a wireless card and a LAN connection. You may have both, but since you are looking for the wireless card here is a link:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-41929
install this driver. You may have to download on another PC and burn it to CD and install on you laptop. You may also have to download the Firmware first and install using the same method above.Do you have the driver CD that came with the Laptop?
Thanks,
Bill


----------

